# Anyone know how to delete photos from iTouch?



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've tried deleting a photo from the iTouch and I can't figure out how to delete it. I've gone to iTunes and read the manual for the touch and I cannot find anywhere where it mentions deleting photos. Please help if you know how to do this.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I know you have to do it through iTunes. There's a link to iTunes tutorials in the thread about iTunes, I'll find it.

Betsy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Yes, you do it through iTunes. You click on the Photos tab, and uncheck whatever you don't want to sync.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

That's what I tried and I didn't have any luck with it....


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

You have to sync _after_ you've checked the items you want (or uncheck the items you don't want on the ipod)

1. Plug your iTouch into your USB port
2. Under the devices click on your device (in my case, it's called 'Becky's iTouch)
3. Choose the Photos tab
4. Check items you want on your iTouch; uncheck those you don't want
5. Sync your iTouch


----------

